# hunting dog? or not...



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Have you thought about getting help from a professional trainer? I have one that works wonders with problem dogs. I'm sure you are very experienced, since your female does so well, but maybe you just need someone to take a fresh look at the situation. Also, working with a group helps a lot also.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I would try this forum retrievertraining.net Forums :: Index Have you force trained him yet?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

bringing a bumper all the way back is not the indication of whether a dog will be a hunting dog.. there are many physical characteristics you want, but the main thing you look for is an absolute love of birds... 
get him a wing clipped pidgeon and throw it for him and see how he reacts.. that will tell you a lot more than throwing bumpers.. 
if he goes nuts over the bird, regardless of whether he brings it to you (that you can train), then you have a prospect.. it is then just a matter of training and directing that drive in the direction you want..
yeah..taking him to a pro would work... but first make sure he has the goods.. but paying a pro can be an expensive proposition.. plus training the dog yourself, you both learn.. 
there are tons of books and videos out there... depending on the level you want to reach... for what you want, I would recommend "the 10 minute retriever" by John and Amy Dahl.. 
I cannot emphasize enough the importance of getting basic obedience down.. he will need to come when called, heel, and stay ... there is much more later..but you need those basics.. and i dont just mean he knows the commands.. he need to obey first time every time regardless of distractions.. 
good luck..


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kody has some Topbrass in his lines and let me tell you this dog is one retrieving crazy dog, and he's a male. Both make excellent hunters, male or female providing they have the drive needed to do the job. You don't mention where Topbrass is though in his pedigree???? Topbrass is putting out some of the best field dogs and have been around a long long time and have a excellent track record, so seeing this pedigree would tell me much more as too what you actually have and his lines Gender isn't what makes a good hunting companion and no, the males are not lazier then females.

It sounds to me that this is more of a training issue. And yes, the males are very cuddly but when there out to work....they are totally different dogs. They do know the difference if trained correctly.

Kody is a male, and one retrieving crazy dog


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goldndust said:


> Kody has some Topbrass in his lines and let me tell you this dog is one retrieving crazy dog, and he's a male. Both make excellent hunters, male or female providing they have the drive needed to do the job. You don't mention where Topbrass is though in his pedigree???? Topbrass is putting out some of the best field dogs and have been around a long long time and have a excellent track record, so seeing this pedigree would tell me much more as too what you actually have and his lines Gender isn't what makes a good hunting companion and no, the males are not lazier then females.
> 
> It sounds to me that this is more of a training issue. And yes, the males are very cuddly but when there out to work....they are totally different dogs. They do know the difference if trained correctly.
> 
> Kody is a male, and one retrieving crazy dog


This is an awesome photo!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder how Mac is doing with his training?


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Mac is doing well....Haven't had time to do much hunting training, but we've been doing some obedience training. I'm hoping to get more serious about it this summer. He turned two on the 3rd and is maturing nicely.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What beautiful eyes and expression. I would love to see more pictures. We have a Topbrass dog too.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

He really is a looker. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mac is such a golden's golden. I love his looks and his whole style.


----------



## Rocky12 (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry to steal the thread for a second but what is "topbrass"


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is a truly gorgeous dog!.More pictures,please!!.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Now that is a handsome doggie!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Rocky12 said:


> sorry to steal the thread for a second but what is "topbrass"


Topbrass Goldens specialty is Field Trial and performance dogs. They do occasionally produce Conformation litters, but they are long known for high performance field dogs. 

(The old swamp dog pictured as my avatar is my nine year old Topbrass girl.)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rocky12 said:


> sorry to steal the thread for a second but what is "topbrass"


http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com

I had a fantastic puppy-buying experience, start to finish, with Topbrass.

Here's Tango's litter- one of the rarer conformation/dual breedings they do along with their big-gun field dogs. Our pup is turning out to be a lovely girl, all we hoped for. http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/sarahstoneypups.htm


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tango's parents are beautiful. Jackie Mertens has been around forever!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Debles said:


> Tango's parents are beautiful. Jackie Mertens has been around forever!


I highly recommend Jackie's video for training retriever pups. It is excellent whether you want to know what to do until the pup is ready for FF and the Lardy training program or just for basic obedience and tossing balls in the park.


----------

